
SAFE Network Alpha Release - HugoMelo
https://blog.maidsafe.net/2016/08/12/safe-network-alpha-release/
======
compil3r
congratulations to the MaidSafe team. Looking forward to seeing a commercial
product.

------
nikolay
Another coin thingy? Thanks but no thanks!

~~~
HugoMelo
I would check out the wiki
([https://safenetwork.wiki](https://safenetwork.wiki)). The network's been in
development for a decade, it doesn't use a blockchain, and the coin isn't the
goal of the system (just a feature).

~~~
nikolay
Oh, well, just because you call it "farming", not "mining", it doesn't make it
vastly different.

